# How do I get over the Air HD channels w/ R15



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Alright I have upgraded to a new TV a few weeks ago and I am not sure how to pick up the local HD channels. I only have one line run to my DVR box so can I simply hook up an antenna to the 2nd tuner or would I have to hook up the antenna to the actual tv ?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hook the antenna up to your TV. You cant hook it to tuner #2.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The R15 has only 2 satellite tuners, and has ZERO off-air tuners of any kind. It *does* have an antenna pass-through, so if you have your R15 connected to your TV's coax input, you can connect an antenna to the pass-through port, and when you shut the R15 off, the antenna signal gets switched to the R15's coax output and sent to your TV. You'd need to use your TV's tuner to tune the channels.

If your locals haven't already switched to digital (ATSC), then they will soon, so if your TV doesn't already have an ATSC tuner, you'll need to purchase a converter box.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Run it straight to the TV since the antenna pass through will attenuate the signal from the antenna.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> If your locals haven't already switched to digital (ATSC), then they will soon, so if your TV doesn't already have an ATSC tuner, you'll need to purchase a converter box.


OP states he upgraded recently so the TV should ( by law AFAIK ) have ATSC tuners


----------

